# How rare are these?



## Psh1972 (Feb 13, 2020)

Just got hold of this beauty how rare are these? Tia


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  not rare at all thousands of 225 TTs about


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Welcome along. You don't see many in Aviator Grey, quite a Marmite colour, but it's one of my favourites. 8)


----------

